# Soil Tests - Is Calcium and PH a big concern right now?



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Should I worry about them first, or work on a 10-10-10 and micro nutrients first?


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

@bushwacked 
My soil sample tests came back very similar to yours…low NPK and slightly elevated pH. As I understand it, regular fertilization will also help assist in brining the pH down. I think that is from some of the salts, components, or what not in the fertilizer, but I will defer to others that may have more precise info in that regards. My plan is to put out balanced fertilizer 3x more this season (mid July/Aug/Sept) and then soil test mid-end October as we get into our first frost. I presume it will take more than the remainder of this season to get things back in shape, but I am going to hold off on doing anything different until first or middle of next year depending on how things change over the next 3-4 months.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If you get your N from ammonium sulfate it should gently bring your pH down a little.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

DocTodd said:


> @bushwacked
> My soil sample tests came back very similar to yours…low NPK and slightly elevated pH. As I understand it, regular fertilization will also help assist in brining the pH down. I think that is from some of the salts, components, or what not in the fertilizer, but I will defer to others that may have more precise info in that regards. My plan is to put out balanced fertilizer 3x more this season (mid July/Aug/Sept) and then soil test mid-end October as we get into our first frost. I presume it will take more than the remainder of this season to get things back in shape, but I am going to hold off on doing anything different until first or middle of next year depending on how things change over the next 3-4 months.


That is what I am thinking of doing as well. Slow and steady for a few months and work on getting the basics back to normal first


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> If you get your N from ammonium sulfate it should gently bring your pH down a little.


Have any first hand experience with some good stuff?


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

bushwacked said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > If you get your N from ammonium sulfate it should gently bring your pH down a little.
> ...


21-0-0, Ewing Irrigation, 9 locations in DFW. Tractor Supply or any feed store too.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Also, don't spray any more than .25lbs of N per application. It'll burn at any rate much higher than that.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Also, don't spray any more than .25lbs of N per application. It'll burn at any rate much higher than that.


hah! very good to know!! thanks


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@bushwacked

I moved this to the Soil Forum so it will get more visibility over here.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I would be concerned about a high sodium reading. This test isn't going to tell you if you have a salt problem. You need a salinity analysis which gives you an EC (electrical conductivity) reading and a SAR (sodium adsorption ratio) or ESP (exchangable sodium percentage) reading. Here is some info from Texas A&M:
https://agrilifeextension.tamu.edu/library/gardening/managing-soil-salinity/
and Georgia:
https://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=C1019&title=Soil%20Salinity%20Testing,%20Data%20Interpretation%20and%20Recommendations


----------

